
Life expectancy declining in high-income countries - jpamata
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/life-expectancy-declining-high-income-countries-us-study/story?id=57197903
======
PunchTornado
I don't think the title is correct.

At first they say that is declining in 18 high income countries, then they say
that there was an increase or stagnation in most countries except US and UK.

